# Anyone use taxback.com



## roker

Has anyone used taxback.com? are they genuine? My grandson is in touch with them, and when I answered the phone yesterday an Asian guy asked for him and told me to tell him to look at his email.


----------



## Sue Ellen

There are some previous threads with reference to this company.

Google appears to have these reviews.


----------



## irishmoss

My son used them for a USA ATM card where you could load funds onto. They were very good, the Irish office is based in Kilkenny and we got very good support from them


----------



## muffin1973

I used them when we were in Australia years ago, to get our tax back from Ireland at the time.  They were good we thought.


----------



## german

*taxback*

if you need help they are the biggest in this space,


----------



## Stunne

*Do Not Use Taxback.com! 'Tax refunds easy!'-don't quote them. As a customer you're passed from one rep. to another and none of them seem to communicate with each other as every single person gives you different information. Since about one month into the process I was told wrong information which they knew were wrong making me believe documents had been finalised and sent days before they actuall...y had. I have spoke to approx. 15-20+ reps. on different occasions and through different channels and every time I'm given different contradictory information to the last in regards to time quotes and when they actually finalise your paperwork, and then to be told it's your fault because YOU misunderstood!?-what a joke! If you got your company in order, organised your files and how you update clients online files, communicated with each other, stopped passing clients around and misinforming them and also retrained some of your staff on how to talk to customers ie. chat helpdesk you might be able to salvage somewhat of a strong customer base but by comments already on here you're not off to the best start. I understand they are not responsible for how long the tax office takes to do things, but they are responsible for giving customers ONE time quote from the beginning and communicating to the customer about what is actually happening and not providing misinformation and to inform their colleagues of what is happening with the customer properly so they don't say something completely different, or better yet stop passing customers off onto on another. Originally quoted 2-3 weeks, then 4-6 weeks, then 1-2weeks, then 6-8weeks then after issuing a compliant someone went back in and altered my online file to say I had always been issued a time frame of 8-12(joke!) then followed up by a phone call to say they'd hoped to have it in four days which would have been April 12th, still no sign so spoke again to two reps. in the past week one quoting 2-3 weeks and the other quoting 8-12 weeks who also I might add had a serious attitude problem. As i work in customer service I'm such an easy customer always empathising with the staff on the other end and never ever complain so for me to be sitting down and taking the time to write this it's only because I'm so annoyed and feel messed around. Save yourself a serious serious headache and don't bother with Taxback.com


----------



## Protocol

If you live and work in Irl, there is no need to use any company like this, as it is very easy to register with www.revenue.ie and control your own tax affiars.


----------

